# Santa Dash



## Tasha43x (Nov 8, 2009)

Heyaaaaa,

Was wondering is anyone doing the Santa Dash (its held by dare i say DUK) but it looks like good fun. DUK give you a free santa suit which you have to wear on the day and get to keep, you have to run or walk for 2 kilometres. Its ?8 for adults and kids over 9, and ?5 for under 9 yr olds and you have to raise a sponsorship of at least ?30. They are holding the Santa Dash all around UK, im doind the one around sutton park in west midlands, is anyone else doing one?


----------



## am64 (Nov 10, 2009)

Tasha43x said:


> Heyaaaaa,
> 
> Was wondering is anyone doing the Santa Dash (its held by dare i say DUK) but it looks like good fun. DUK give you a free santa suit which you have to wear on the day and get to keep, you have to run or walk for 2 kilometres. Its ?8 for adults and kids over 9, and ?5 for under 9 yr olds and you have to raise a sponsorship of at least ?30. They are holding the Santa Dash all around UK, im doind the one around sutton park in west midlands, is anyone else doing one?



good luck tasha sound like fun!!


----------

